# Dressed Popper



## dampeoples (Oct 4, 2007)

This is one of my variations of sexy shad, the color works well in waters that have a healthy shad population, and slightly to moderately stained water. I think it gives the fish a little something to look at in the water over the lighter colors of a herring.

The bottom of the lure is a pearl white, and a very light red on the back section. The lower side is a very light blue, that, depending on the angle, turns to almost white, then a yellow stripe, followed by the purple, then, finally a black back. The trebles are Mustad Triple Grips, attached using stainless steel split rings, the rear dressed with two black, and one purple feather, wrapped in kevlar thread and sealed, the eyes are 3D gold prismatic.


----------



## Zman (Oct 4, 2007)

:shock: 

=D> 

That's awesome.


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2007)

Is this popper for a customer, or is it for sale?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 5, 2007)

Those poppers work great - I have a few in that color and the DE River Smallies eat them up (or at least try to)


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 3 of them myslef, 2 black with red eyes, and a chartreuse top color combo (I will try to get a picture of them). If this one is for sale,Im going to ask DP to sell it to me.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 5, 2007)

:shock: NICE!


you don't happen to need a casting reel do you?


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2007)

Nickk said:


> :shock: NICE!
> 
> 
> you don't happen to need a casting reel do you?



If your asking me, I got more than I can handle...Even ones still boxed I have never used


----------



## Nickk (Oct 5, 2007)

actually I was asking Dampeoples, I like the shad color  Unless you have some of those, I don't night fish so black isn't my thang


----------



## dampeoples (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! The bait is going to Z-man for this weekend, but Jimmy, I got one cooking for you 

Nickk - sorry, don't need a reel, I really need some rods, got Mattman's quote on that, and got a buddy working on some for me as well 

The Poppers are $12, due to the dresse treble, and the other plastic cranks are $10, though.


----------

